# Brinkmann Smoke N Grill Temp Gauge



## ames (Jan 18, 2013)

The Brinkmann vertical smoker that I have has a factory temperature gauge that reads "Warm", "Ideal", and "Hot" instead of the actual temperature in degrees fahrenheit. Does anybody have experience to know exactly what temperature "warm", "ideal", and "hot" correspond to? I know that the thing to do would be to purchase an install a new temperature gauge but I haven't gotten around to doing that yet.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, having had one once upon a time I tried to keep it in the lower 'ideal' range. There is no telling what temp that therm will read, they are usually way off. Ideally, you need a dual temp probe thermometer...one probe for the chamber and one for the meat. You could, in the meantime, place an oven therm on the grate to see around what temp it is at that moment. It ain't easy with what you're working with. Less coals would be best to start, adding more as need be.


----------

